# Easter Listening?



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

With me it's starting with the Gardiner's take on Bach's St Mathews Passion, following the text in English (though checking the German frequently to ensure nothing has been lost in the translation). Earlier today, I went a little pagan and did the same with Purcell's "King Arthur" (Pinnock with the English Concert)- the music is divine; the libretto, lewd and raunchy as it is, while not in keeping with the Easter Spirit perhaps, was all the more titillating for it. Sunday I'm sure will involve a cantata or two - Bach and Jan Leusink (for freshness) and if time allows its back to Gardiner and the St John's Passion. Yes, its a baroque weekend for this bad boy.

And you...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

We listened to St Matthew Passion (Herreweghe 1) this afternoon. An Easter ritual in our house. My wife knows it well as she once sang in it (in the choir) at the Festival Hall. She reckons that was one of the really good days of her life. So we keep the tradition going. Fantastic music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Somehow I don't feel any Easter spirit right now but if I do get in the right mood for celebrating the Resurrection over the weekend, maybe I'll listen to St. Matthew Passion too, and maybe to Mahler's 2nd "Resurrection" symphony and maybe some Bach's organ works.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Listening to Penderecki's Utrenja.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

OK, not too original, but I've listened to the Matthäus-Passion as well (seen it on TV actually); a recent performance with the Concerto Köln (period instruments) and the Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks under Peter Dijkstra -- fabulous! Among the soloists, I particularly liked Julian Prégardien (Christoph Prégardien's son) as the Evangelist; he has a beautifully lyrical, youthful but manly voice with the most effortless heights, and already a mature grasp for the part (not to mention that he's cute). I also liked expressive alto Gerhild Romberger.

There's a live stream available here.

I've also started with the recent Met "Parsifal" but I don't think I will finish it today.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Still another vote for _The Saint Mathew Passion_... albeit in this classic "old school" recording:










My wife and I had the chance to see this performed live a year or so ago at Oberlin.

Other possibilities for later this weekend include Handel's _Messiah_, Haydn's _Seven Last Words_ (the quartet or the choral version), Gesualdo's _Tenebrae Responsoria_, perhaps Brahms' _Ein Deutsches Requiem_...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Listening to the Johannespassion (Koopman) right now, the Matthaeus is scheduled for later (Richter).


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

Yesterday... Karfreitagszauber!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I'll dig out Messiah next?


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I usually Resurrect my venerable old Easter Oratorio with Munchinger









but this Sunday, I'm going with the 'Suzuki' and The Bach Collegium Japan.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As predicted, this is the version I have, got to say it's not bad.







Moved onto another Requiem
I like this version, not the best SQ, but very good


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been through Parrott's recording of Bach's Easter Oratorio, the Lindsay SQ's recording of Haydn's Seven Last Words, and today it's Paul Nevel's recording of Lasso's Tears of St. Peter. 

Tomorrow I'll be too busy with church events and a family gathering afterwards, but if I were home, I'd put on Telemann's cantata Death is Swallowed up in Victory. instead, I'll have it playing in my head.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

"I'll have it playing in my head..."

Well I'm glad that there's going to be_ something _in there at least?!!.....:devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> "I'll have it playing in my head..."
> 
> Well I'm glad that there's going to be_ something _in there at least?!!.....:devil:


Ha! It seems there's always something classical running through my head. The nice thing about that is, I end up understanding the piece better. Yesterday I had a phrase from a Mozart piano concerto stuck there, and I ended up analyzing the phrase for his use of woodwinds.


----------

